# Using API Stress Coat for stress/fin rot repair?



## AbesMom (Jan 12, 2013)

Abe is showing signs of fin rot (charred looking black/brown edges on his fins, as well as some ragged missing parts), and I read in one of the stickies that the most conservative approach is with aquarium salt. 

I'm about to run out and get some, but I also saw in the same sticky that API stress coat is something good to have on hand.

He seems like the kind of fish who is always a little squirrely, despite clean water, proper acclimation, steady temperatures... So I'd like to look into the stress coat. I've been using decaf black tea for tannins (for lack of oak leaves and IAL), which calmed him down quite a bit, but I hate how cloudy and bitter smelling the water gets. However, I still want to use the Aqueon betta bowl plus water conditioner, since I still have quite a bit left. 

As I understand it, the API stress coat can be used as a therapeutic measure in repairing fins and calming down bettas, but I can't seem to find more info on it. Since Abe is a pretty delicate temperament AND I'm worried about his fins, I'd rather not use it in the full dosage to dechlorinate. Also, I'd hate to mix the two and have it freak him out or make him sick. 

Can I add a few drops in with his normally treated water during partial water changes? He's in a 2.5 gallon tank, and I usually do 50% changes a few times a week with 1 teaspoon per gallon of the Aqueon conditioner. Also, will using this help keep him from being stressed by the salt therapy for his fin rot?

I've also included a picture of his fins, but I can't seem to get him to hold still. His right pectoral fin is missing a small chunk, and his dorsal fin and tail has dark/ragged areas at the ends, that you can differentiate from his normal blue coloring.


----------



## inveritas (Jan 24, 2013)

I would use Myxazin as a more aggressive method to treat fin rot. I'm not sure about Stress Coat, but a combination of salt and tannins do work (though slower) as well.

Hope your betta heals soon!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

I used Stress Coat+ & Prime (50/50) for Fred when I put him in the QT tank with 5mL/1g AQ Salt. It sped up the healing process quite a bit with fin re-growth (white tips) in a day or two compared to slow lightening grey in the rot and no sign of re-growth before Stress Coat+.

I would use it for a new fish in QT. It is a water conditioner and have some aloe extract (did not memorize the lable ingredients) to help maintain a good coat on the fish.

This is the MSDS PDF from their website:
http://www.apifishcare.com/cms/Files/MSDS/Stress_Coat_NG_122309.pdf


----------



## mld02004 (Jan 4, 2013)

You can double the amount of stress coat to help heal fins (directions on the bottle). I've been using it for regular water conditioner as well as fin repair and have been very happy.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is your tank cycled ? Does his tank have a filter?If you don't cycle your tank you really need to do 2x50 and 1-100% water changes a week. And since he is sick you will need to do more water changes.
Stress coat will encourage the production of slime coat,which will in turn help protect him from infection. 
Aquarium salt . Usually you need to do daily 100% water changes. So it better to use hospital tank , just like offerfun advised, but if you absolutely don't have it, you can just lower the water in his main tank and do the treatment. You need to pre mix salt , shake it and make sure it dissolved before you put it in the tank. Never put it directly to his tank because you going to burn him. So pre mix it you can use 1tsp/gall and increase it later depends on how his fins healing. Start with 50% water changes since you never did 100% and then go to 100% daily. You can use salt treatment up to 14 days. If you do it longer it will damage his kidneys. 
If you have a filter in his tank you can take it out while you treating him.


----------

